# Another first time.....Dwarf parrot cichlid



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got some of this cute little guys and I just saw them laying eggs and the male going on top of them fertilizing them. This is my first time with this little guys so we will c how it goes lol I saw the male picking one egg, I don't know if he ate it or what, then they were all gone, I think the female just started to lay them because they were like 5-6 of them.

This is my first time year I gues lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

were these some of "The Guy's" fish?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

No, this r from Kathie (Onefishtwofish) and Laurie got them from her too lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I want some of these lol... everyone has a few now .... stupid island, no fish 


do you guys know for sure the males are fertile? 100% because i would like to make some mini hybrids


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh ya, the males are definately fertile my breeding pair have reared hundreds of these little beauties.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, wha Laurie said lol I keep on seeing them disapear is that normal? They eating them?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I found it's best if they have their own tank for breeding, otherwise they eat the eggs or someone else eats them. It can be done with other fish in the tank,but best on their own though.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This ones r in my community African tank, they have been scaring all the other away if they get close. I also saw the male picking some eggs. I think I am going to b setting up another tank, that means putting the stand together Laurie lol


----------

